# Application TV



## melkito (27 Mai 2009)

Quelle application de programme télé utilisez vous ?

L' appli télé7 vient de sortir, elle est gratuite et sympa. J ai essayez aussi télépoche que je trouve pas top


Qu es que vs en penseez ?


----------



## Amandine57 (28 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !
Moi j'utilise Very TV qui n'est pas mal du tout !


----------



## Matt82 (29 Mai 2009)

VeryTv pour ma part, comme Amandine. 
J ai essayé Télé7jours et TéléPoche mais je n ai pas été convaincu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2009)

Idem pour moi.

Et ce qu'il y a de bien avec cette application est qu'on peut télécharger les programmes pour pouvoir les consulter sans être connecté au Net.


----------



## Matt82 (1 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Idem pour moi.
> 
> Et ce qu'il y a de bien avec cette application est qu'on peut télécharger les programmes pour pouvoir les consulter sans être connecté au Net.



Et on peut s envoyer des rendez-vous sur iCal pour ne pas louper les émissions... (je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur PC via Outlook).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)

Petit souci.

Depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour OS 3 de mon iPod Touch, je ne peux plus télécharger les programmes TV avec Very TV. Le téléchargement démarre mais la barre de progression n'avance pas. En revanche je peux les consulter en ligne.

D'autres ont-ils le même problème ?


----------



## Matt82 (28 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part je n avais pas essayé et j ai eu le même probleme une seule fois. 
Depuis tout est rentré dans l ordre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)

Tu as fait quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## Matt82 (28 Juin 2009)

Non j ai lu ton message du coup j ai testé... même pb que toi... je ferme et je relance et ca a marché.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)

Moi aussi, je ferme et je relance mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Merci quand même.


----------



## Matt82 (28 Juin 2009)

Si ca peut t aider, la barre de telechargement n avance pas, et pusi en 1/10eme de seconde elle est remplie... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2009)

OK. Merci.


----------

